# Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Consolidated PBY Catalina 5a Black Cat Squadron


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

very cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2017)

RCAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

I always loved the lines of the PBY's don't exactly know why they are just visually a very appealing aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

WWII 1940s Official US Navy Photo #18 Navy PBY Patrol bomber airplane, Alaska | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## special ed (Mar 4, 2019)

I suspect post #7 is a PBY-6A because of the tall fin/rudder and the post 1947 national insignia.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

USAAF OA-10A PBY5-A Catalina Flying Boat Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 13, 2019)

special ed said:


> I suspect post #7 is a PBY-6A because of the tall fin/rudder and the post 1947 national insignia.


The tail code EC was used by VP-AM-4/VP-34, former VPB-73 (not VPB-34!) starting November 7, 1946. VP 34 converted to PBM in late 1948 and used PBY-6A since 1945. The new USAF insignia was not used before 14 January 1947. Based on these time frames the photo was probably made between early 1947 and late 1948. 





The a/c is painted in glossy Sea Blue similar to this PBM-5 from the same squadron. On the top right wing one can see number 1 in front of the letters EC. This is not a "Black cat".




This is a real "Black cat":


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- Consolidated PBY Catalina FLYING BOAT / SEAPLANE & Military Men* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

CATALINA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

CATALINA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

A great looking aircraft, in my top 5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

Original 8x10 Photo Navy PBY Catalina Flying Boat Seaplane Gun WW2 WWII Plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

USAAF OA-10A PBY5-A Catalina Flying Boat Okinawa 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

1941 Ground Crew Install Wheel on Catalina Flying Boat Original News Wirephoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)

Interesting ...


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Greenland 1943 US Coast Guard PBY-5 Catalina 1734 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG PB2B-1 CATALINA KÖNIGLISCHE NIEDERLÄNDISCHE LUFTWAFFE VALKENBURG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Navy Aviation Unit Pic on Airbase w/ PBY Recon Seaplanes!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Navy PBY Recon Seaplane Parked by PBM Patrol Bomber on Tarmac!!! | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Fleet Air Wing Four PBY Catalina Over the Aleutians | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo Greenland 1943 US Coast Guard PBY-5 Catalina 1734 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Picture Photo Greenland 1943 US Coast Guard PBY-5 Catalina 1734 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 553283


Better web-copy of the above photo (with no watermark) can be found here:
https://ww2db.com/images/574132dfcbbb2.jpg
It's a public domain. The full description to this image is:
_United States Coast Guard PBY-5A Catalina with Patrol-Bombing Squadron 6 on the ramp at Bluie West One air strip, Narsarssuak, Greenland (now Narsarsuaq), 1943._
This a/c is in the ASW-scheme. Buildings in the back are the famous Quonset huts.
More about VPB-6 - here, starts at page 7 with some more photos of the squadron "Catalinas".
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2019)

Lot of 2 Original WWII Photos PBY Catalina + Russian Seaplane US Navy Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

US Navy PBY-5A Catalina VP-92 Port Lyautey Morocco 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 28, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> US Navy PBY-5A Catalina VP-92 Port Lyautey Morocco 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558596


The ebay description is wrong: this is not a 5A (amphibian), but a flying boat (5)-model.
P.S. Below are 2 photos of a PBY-5 in the same configuration at Port Lyautey. Note the charges on rails under the wings. They are to be dropped backwards! One can see them on the photo in colour too.








The photos are snapshots from this video.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina* Batman_60




*adorned with messages from workers who assembled it.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Consolidated PBY Catalina



* 
*at Seaplane base Whidbey Island*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina all the* same site




*of Patrol Squadron (VP) 6, a Coast Guard squadron, on Marston matting at Narsarssuak, Greenland, during World War II.
*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Batman_60
*Consolidated XP3Y-1 BuNo 9459













* 
*Model 28, first flight March 15, 1935, modified as XPBY-1, first flight May 19, 1936, to VP-11F Oct 1936, in flight 5-16-36.
*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2019)

U.S. Navy Consolidated PBY Catalina Sea Plane 4x6 WWII WW2 Photo 83 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

USAAF OA-10A PBY Catalina 5th Emerg Rescu Sqn Debden 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

1944 Press Photo U.S. Coast Guard air-sea rescue unit speeds to a crash scene | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2020)

#V470 WWII Photo ~ USN Photo PBY-5 B63 Floa Pplane ~ 8/3/42 ~ | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2020)

WWII USS Tangier’s Combat Lot: PBY Black Cat Patrol Over New Guinea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2020)

WWII USS Tangier’s Combat Lot: PBY Black Cat Patrol Over New Guinea | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2020)

WWII USS Tangier’s Combat Lot: Black Cat PBY Formation Over Pacific | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2020)

Badly weathered Black Cats are always cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Montauk NY, a plane drops an aerial torpedo on the test range | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

Catalina flying boat being refueled Twin-sided WWII Color Magazine Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1943 Press Photo San Diego, Chilean Air Force officers study map with US officer | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

Vintage Six colored WWII Planes Illustrated by Consolidated Vultee Aircraft Co | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

USN Navy Consolidated PBY-1 Catalina Flying Boat Amphibious Aircraft Photo #90 | eBay

4-J-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CONSOLIDATED CATALINA | eBay

French

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Eskimos checking Navy Patrol Plane on the water in Greenland | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Consolidated PBY Catalina Aéronautique Navale Indochine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

1942 Press Photo Workers assemble Navy Patrol Bomber Y plane in CA - pix36190 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

aircraft photo Consolidated PBY Catalina from Air France -US NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> aircraft photo Consolidated PBY Catalina from Air France -US NAVY | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587519


Consolidated Catalina/Canso Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

US Navy PBY-5 Catalina Flying Boat 51P8 Pensacola FL 1941 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

9 PHOTOS HYDRAVIONS 1942 BASE AERO NAVALE CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS (reproductions). | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2020)

Great shots


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

Amphibie Avion " ;Catalina&quot ; Pour Be Used Principal - 8x10 Photo | eBay

interesting read Catalina affair - Wikipedia or the good guys are not always honest.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2020)

Sad...I wonder if the West EVER retaliated for this and other shoot downs if they were in international airspace.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

WWII PBY-5A OA-10A Catalina Flying Boat Pacific/ETO 1940 3 35mm DUPLICATE Slides | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

40's MACAU MACAO Air Transport Airplane Water Aircraft Vintage Photo 澳门旧照片 28137 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

WWII USAAF OA10A PBY-5A Catalina Flying Boat Morotai Is NEI 1944 1Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

RAF MINGALADON BURMA AIRBASE AUSTRALIAN CATALINA FLYING BOAT ORIGINAL PHOTO #298 | eBay

Baugher: 44-34031 (MSN CV542) ex BuNo 67995. to civil registry as XY-ABH in 1947
Canadian Vickers OA-10A Catalina Canadian-built Catalina (PBV-1A) from Navy contract (BuNo 67832/68061, MSN CV304/CV608) delivered to USAAF. Survivors redesignated A-10A in 1948.


----------



## bdefen (Feb 17, 2021)

I remember a Catalina model I had as a kid that had a crew member position in the center wing pylon.
Was that a feature on all PBY's?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, Flight Engineer I believe.


----------



## bdefen (Feb 17, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Yep, Flight Engineer I believe.


Seems like a nice "cubby-hole" for work and observation. Maybe a bit noisy and warm between those two engines, eh?


----------



## special ed (Feb 17, 2021)

As a 14year old in New Orleans in 1954, My buddy and I , both aviation nuts were thrilled when the trade school near my home pulled in a PBY-6A. Since it was too large to put into the small hangar, it sat in front of the main building, worked in between the large Oak trees. In the evenings when there were no classes, we explored the entire plane. We discovered that we were skinny enough to slip inside the wing from a panel on top of the wing about halfway between the wing tip and nacelle. Inside, we could crawl the entire span to the other panel on the other wing. Inside the wing, we also had access to the pylon engineer's station. If we stayed until after dark, we could, from inside the wing, throw acorns at the watchman who came an duty about 7pm. He never knew we were 20ft above him. One other feature of this aircraft was the nose gun setup. The rotating ring casting also was the receiver for the twin .30s. Thanks to the photos on this forum, I finally found a photo of another nose gun like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Андрей (Feb 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 CONSOLIDATED PBY CATALINA FLYING BOAT 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 CONSOLIDATED PBY CATALINA FLYING BOAT 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

WWII RAAF PBY-5 Catalina No 20 Sqn Port Moresby New Guinea 1942 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

US NAVY PBY CATALINA PATROL PLANE ~ OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTOS ~ (5 PHOTOS) - 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2021)

US NAVY PBY CATALINA PATROL PLANE HOISTED ABOARD ~ OFFICIAL US NAVY PHOTO - 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

WWII RAF Consolidated Catalina PBY-5 being washed 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

VERY RARE WWII WW2 MARINE CORPS? PBY CATALINA AIRPLANE PHOTO LATE WAR ORIG NAVY | eBay


VERY rare photo of a very unusual PBY Catalina. The crew is in the cockpit so looks like they're getting ready to take off. Photo is in nice shape and clear, I don't have a scanner so I'm taking photos of the photos.



www.ebay.com





Depth charge


----------



## GTX (Jun 23, 2021)

Not from WWII but a cool shot never-the-less:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WORLD WAR: DEPTH CHARGE & BOMB SCOW ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH WITH NOTES ON REVERSE. WORLD WAR.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

I've always felt that if I ever had way too much money, a PBY would be a cool plane to own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I've always felt that if I ever had way too much money, a PBY would be a cool plane to own.


I had the same idea (and the prices were so low at that time!) until I figured that with a _Cat_ I have to purchase an island or a lake with a proper size. 
Dream is gone, but I just can't erase pictures like these out of my memory:








A nice article about the luxurious Cats can be found here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> I had the same idea (and the prices were so low at that time!) until I figured that with a _Cat_ I have to purchase an island or a lake with a proper size.
> Dream is gone, but I just can't erase pictures like these out of my memory:
> View attachment 630399
> 
> ...


Like I said, if I had WAY too much money.


----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

The women would see to the excess money.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

That's after the island is acquired. Something nice. Not too gaudy.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

Some nice coves too. Windward and leeward sides.


----------



## FowellBox (Jun 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII RAF Consolidated Catalina PBY-5 being washed 1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626796


It doesn't look like an RAF one!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I've always felt that if I ever had way too much money, a PBY would be a cool plane to own.


I am SO with you there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

WWII ORIGINAL GLASS NEGATIVE CATALINA SEAPLANE AT FELIXSTOWE RAF 15-7-1939 N34 | eBay


THE NEGATIVES ARE SLIGHTLY LARGER THAN MY MACHINE CAN SCAN BUT I HAVE SCANNED MOST INTERESTING SECTION OF NEGATIVE.



www.ebay.com




WWII ORIGINAL GLASS NEGATIVE CATALINA SEAPLANE AT FELIXSTOWE RAF 15-7-1939 N35 | eBay
WWII ORIGINAL GLASS NEGATIVE CATALINA SEAPLANE AT FELIXSTOWE RAF 15-7-1939 N33 | eBay

AMERICAN AIRCRAFT IN ROYAL AIR FORCE SERVICE 1939-1945: CONSOLIDATED MODEL 28 CATALINA

Model 28-5, P9630, moored at Felixstowe, Suffolk, shortly after joining the Marine Aircraft Experimental Establishment for trials in July 1939. P9630 subsequently flew with Nos. 228, 240 and 210 Squadrons RAF on a number of early long-range reconnaissance sorties before returning to the MAEE with whom it was written off in a landing accident at Dumbarton in February 1940. The 'N' prefix in front of the serial number was applied by the United States Civil Aeronautics Administration for ferrying purposes.

P9630 RAF

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1942 Refueling Navy PBY Catalina for Anti-Submarine Patrol Atlantic News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Refueling Navy PBY Catalina for Anti-Submarine Patrol Atlantic News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1942 Refueling Navy PBY Catalina for Anti-Submarine Patrol Atlantic coded 81P

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

WWII: CATALINA III A OFFICIAL CROWN PHOTO W/ STAMP & NOTES 27TH JUNE 1942 | eBay


27TH JUNE 1942. CATALINA III A FLYING BOAT. OFFICIAL CROWN PHOTO W/ STAMP & NOTES.



www.ebay.com





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WWII: CATALINA MK VI ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


CATALINA MK VI. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. MINISTRY OF PRODUCTION REF: 13575 F. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





44250 (MSN 61156, JX632) to RAAF as A24-382. Sold to Airmotive in 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Dec 15, 2021)

Data on the reverse tells us it is a PB2B-2 manufactured by Boeing Canada. A look with a strong lens at the tail confirms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Pussy B028 pilot J M Flynn














PBY-5A Catalina Black Cat B028 named Wild Pussy WW2 Re-print 4x6 | eBay


New border-less print, printed on top quality photo paper.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Feb 12, 2022)

Source






Source - with many more photos

Also, get this book if you like Catalinas. It is a must!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> Source - with many more photos



Nice looking book. This is Z-CAT today, now ZK-PBY, alive and well. Taken in 2018 on Lake Wanaka.




DSC_3691 




DSC_3695




DSC_3698 




DSC_3703 




DSC_3705

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2022)

23















World War 2 Original Photograph of 1942 U.S. Navy Consolidated PBY Catalina .12 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for World War 2 Original Photograph of 1942 U.S. Navy Consolidated PBY Catalina .12 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Canadian Vickers OA-10A Catalina 44-34033 

















Org. Photo: US Vickers OA-10A Catalina Amphibian Patrol Bomber (#44-34033) (#1)! | eBay
Org. Photo: US Vickers OA-10A Catalina Amphibian Patrol Bomber (#44-34033) (#2)! | eBay
Org. Photo: US Vickers OA-10A Catalina Amphibian Patrol Bomber (#44-34033) (#3)! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 6, 2022)

How many cylinders? 5:17 mark.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 6, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> How many cylinders? 5:17 mark.


No matter how many - they were MIGHTY those engines!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

N2763A ALASKA AIRLINES PBY-5A















D87 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative ALASKA AIRLINES PBY-5A Catalina N2763A | eBay


D87 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - ALASKA AIRLINES PBY-5A Catalina N2763A taken in 1969. Queen Charlotte Airlines, Vancouver, BC, 1951-1957. Pacific Western Airlines, Vancouver, BC, 1957. Alaska Coastal-Ellis Airlines, Juneau, AK, 1957-1963.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> N2763A ALASKA AIRLINES PBY-5A
> 
> View attachment 681248
> 
> ...


When I saw the 2 geese in the company logo, I remembered I've seen this "bird" earlier. Below is a photo from my archive (copied from the internet) of two Alaska Coastal Ellis Airlines PBY-5A's (the above one is the second behind):




The colours of the company are very nice BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:36 AM)

9 , 0474




















official US Navy photograph Seaman and Airmanship saving a life at sea | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for official US Navy photograph Seaman and Airmanship saving a life at sea at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Thursday at 10:29 AM)




----------

